# Amount of essential oils in soap



## orangetree71 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm a newbie to soap making and I've been told to use a 1/2 oz. of essential oil per lb. of oils.  Do I use less for stronger oils?  If yes, how do I know how much to use?  I'm also curious how people test their oil combinations.


----------



## donniej (Feb 2, 2010)

I've found that 4% EO per pound of oils is a good number for most EO's that have lasting power (clove, lemongrass, basil).  For EO's like citrus (or blends with citrus) you'll need to use more (and it still might not last!). 

So for 1 pound of oils between half an ounce to three-quarters of an ounce should be about right.  You'll have to experiment to get it just right for each EO, of course   8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2010)

So how do you make a citrus scent hang around?  Especially lime....I really like that scent.....


----------



## lovetosoap (Feb 19, 2010)

I use lime and sandalwood together. Sandalwoods seems to anchor the scent.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you have to adjust the amount of oils when you add eo's or just leave everything the same?


----------



## carebear (Mar 17, 2010)

treat EOs as you would FOs - they are additives and not soaping oils.  so no adjustment to lye or oils needed.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Carebear!  That question was on my mind for the last few days!

Sorry I hijacked your thread, Orangetree


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2010)

You do need to remember that EO's are medicinal and as such you really don't want high percentages in anything you use because you are now affecting people physically.  You also need to remember that people are more likely to be sensitive to an EO than FO.......  So if you are looking for just scent you're better off with an FO and far safer....


----------

